# بعض مواقع الأنترنت لبعض شركات البترول المصرية



## kareemadel (22 سبتمبر 2010)

وزراة البترول

http://www.petroleum.gov.eg/ar/Pages/default.aspx

شركة أنبــــــي

http://www.enppi.com/enppihomepage.html

شركة الحفر المصرية

http://www.egyptian-drilling.com/Home/tabid/54/Default.aspx

شركة ثروة للبترول

http://www.tharwa.com.eg

شركة عجيبة للبترول

http://www.agiba.com/

شركة المصرية للغاز الطبيعي المسال

http://www.egyptianlng.com/ELNG/Home/

شركة ميرلون للبترول

http://www.merlonpet.com/

شركة جنوب الوادي للبترول

http://www.ganope.com/index2.htm

الشركة القابضة للغازات الطبيعية

http://www.egas.com.eg/home.aspx

شركة جاسكو للغاز الطبيعي

http://www.gasco.com.eg/

شركة المتحدة لمشتقات الغاز

http://www.ugdco.com/

الشركة القابضة للبتروكيماويات

http://www.echem-eg.com/aboutechem.htm


أن شاء الله لو عرفت مواقع جديدة هنزلها هنا أن أراد الرحمن


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------

